# Rockler Dust Separator Components



## jmc6h (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I bought the Rockler 4" dust separator components (http://www.rockler.com/dust-right-4-dust-separator-components) and I'm trying to figure out how big a separator I can make. I have a 5 gallon bucket--has anybody used them effectively with a larger container? 

For what it's worth, I have a Grizzly 1 HP dust collector, and I use it with planer, jointer, table saw, etc. 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!

--John


----------



## still in the red (Dec 5, 2016)

I dont think a 5 gallon bucket would be good at all. I believe that is made for a 35 gallon barrel. I was actully looking at that same kit.


----------



## jmc6h (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm going to give it a go with a metal trash can--will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

I designed this for my Cyclone separator 
Works great does pick up on chip until the 28-gallon trash can is full.
attached is the plans I used a 6" with two 4" ports but you could use just 2-4" ports and not cut the 6 inch
the disc hanging stop it from disturbing the chip in the trash can
I also used clear polycarbonate (Lexan) for the cylinder so you can see when it gets full.


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

Pictures of it full 
Also if you build it use construction adhesive, not silicone adhesive it will not stick to the Polycarbonate at all.
I also attached board around the edges to hold the trash can in place


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

More Pictures


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

More Pictures


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Looking at this blast gate....*

When you posted your other thread about making a DC system, I got to thinking that I wouldn't know how to wire all the electrics myself. I searched for an air manifold and found a 10 port unit for aquariums where the valves can be "manually" opened or closed, NOT knowing that your system uses a small air cylinder which I also found on Ebay.










Here's your blast gate from above and I was wondering if indeed if it's air powered? That would explain the red and blue hoses coming off the cylinder.....? Off the topic a bit, but I was curious how you opened and closed the blast gates remotely? There must be a relay powered air valve in this photo? :smile3:


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

There is a 5-way solenoid valve to open a close the gate with a flow regulator and 12V dc transformer


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

You can use a switch to open and close the solenoid


----------



## jmc6h (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks a bunch--looks awesome! I'm going to add that to my ever-growing list of wish list projects.


----------

